# Emergency Fire IDs



## Moomoo1024 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello!
I live in California and unfortunately we've had awful fire seasons the last few years. I'm trying to plan ahead with ID'S for my animals just in case we have to turn them loose or bring them to an Evac center. 

I just bought a mane tag from I.C.E. USA, which I'll use for my mini horse if a fire approaches.
 Any ideas for sheep and goats though? I have a few pets and they are not tagged. The goats wear collars daily (they are escape artists) but I read that nylon collars can melt in a fire situation, making them more dangerous. 

Also the sheep's wool makes collars challenging for them (wool grows fast so the collar gets tight), so I'm at a loss for how to ID them quickly if I have to evacuate. Anyone have any ideas? 

Also if anyone has any comments/advice about IDing any other animals, I'm sure someone would find that useful! 

Thanks!


----------



## messybun (Apr 5, 2021)

Moomoo1024 said:


> Hello!
> I live in California and unfortunately we've had awful fire seasons the last few years. I'm trying to plan ahead with ID'S for my animals just in case we have to turn them loose or bring them to an Evac center.
> 
> I just bought a mane tag from I.C.E. USA, which I'll use for my mini horse if a fire approaches.
> ...



When it’s hurricane season for me I spray paint my animals. For big animals you can do your whole number, for small ones you might be able to make a stencil? I will usually do zebra stripes and take pictures with my phone for proof. That might ruin your sheep’s wool though. Maybe you could braid/tie a tag in their wool if it’s long enough? Some people ear tattoo as well, I never have.


----------



## messybun (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh, and I don’t know about your laws so check evac laws and places. If we’re in a state of emergency a shelter cannot legally turn away people with animals; no clue if you have the same. Not all Evac centers are set up for animals, so at the very least have some movable pens with them. I suggest cattle panels and carbiner clips, water trough, hay. Cattle panels are the thin ones, I’m not talking the giant steel panels you see in a rodeo. 
Also, I’ve found it extremely useful for my family to have a pack of index or note cards at some location. On the index cards write what everyone needs to bring and another card with what they need to do, write the person’s name on the back. For instance my packing list includes razors, towels, tweezers, q-tips. Basically group things together and match them with a person who is capable of getting them. I’m the animal person so I’m responsible for setting up the indoor animal's traveling cages, food, and equipment. In an emergency situation I’m not thinking and so I have a detailed list with everything. Down to doggy diapers because I have a little old guy who is fine at home but I don’t trust him with chaos. It’s stressful to plan ahead, but good on you for doing it. Just remember that you are more capable than you know. Hugs from across the country.


----------



## Moomoo1024 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hello!
Thanks for your informative and sweet reply! We have a fairground that is far from any wildfire-prone areas and is well equipped to take in hundreds of animals, so at least I know that if I have I time to load them up, I have a safe place to bring them.
A stencil and spray paint is a good idea for the sheep... and honestly in a fire situation I don't care about ruining the wool!


----------



## Childwanderer (Apr 7, 2021)

Would ear tags work for you? My sheep have names, farm, and ID numbers on their ear tags, and you can buy customized tags from Premier 1, so I imagine you could add your contact info as well.


----------



## Childwanderer (Apr 7, 2021)

I was nervous about tagging my own critters at first, but it was surprisingly easy on both human and sheep, less distressing than a hoof-trimming session


----------

